# Problem with quickbooks



## STLfirewood (Dec 14, 2009)

My quick books won't print an invoice. It will print a list of my invoices for the month but will not print a single invoice to give to a customer. Anybody deal with this before?

Scott


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> My quick books won't print an invoice. It will print a list of my invoices for the month but will not print a single invoice to give to a customer. Anybody deal with this before?
> 
> Scott


 try calling the printer co and ask if there is a update could be communications error.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 14, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> My quick books won't print an invoice. It will print a list of my invoices for the month but will not print a single invoice to give to a customer. Anybody deal with this before?
> 
> Scott



More info please as to what steps you are taking to come up with the list being printed rather than the single invoice. 

When you have the invoice page open, can you preview the invoice (print preview at top of page)? If yes, have you tried printing from the preview page?


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 14, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> More info please as to what steps you are taking to come up with the list being printed rather than the single invoice.
> 
> When you have the invoice page open, can you preview the invoice (print preview at top of page)? If yes, have you tried printing from the preview page?



When I go to Invoices I've created and it lists all of them for the month there is a little black computer in the upper left corner. If I click that it will print. If I click on a invoice and it opens it will not print that invoice. Even if I use the print preview and then try to print it still won't.

Scott


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 15, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> When I go to Invoices I've created and it lists all of them for the month there is a little black computer in the upper left corner. If I click that it will print. If I click on a invoice and it opens it will not print that invoice. Even if I use the print preview and then try to print it still won't.
> 
> Scott



What version of QB are you using?


----------



## cuznguido (Dec 19, 2009)

You can always use the 'stone-age' technique: When you get the invoice you want to print on your computer screen (even though it refuses to print it) try pressing "shift" and "Prtsc" at the same time, which means to "print screen". May work may not.


----------

